# F15:<= [FIXED] BDC_BODY and BDC_GW failed programming



## nikom (Nov 26, 2016)

Hello all,

I have now a big challenge to sort out!
We have here a F15 of year 2014 and my problem is programming BDC_BODY and BDC_GW.
After doing it with ISTAP 3.59 it's just stopped at programming of bootloader of BDC_GW and now the car is of no use. It's just dead! 

This happened to a new BDC controller from dealer. It can be ordered only by VIN and we did that.

I use ICOM A3.
I tried with esys 3.27.x and 3.28.x and without any luck.
I changed my cable with a new one but still no luck. I cant get in to this module. It seems to me that BDC_BODY is still oke because key can open the car doors, lights, seats and some other things are oke.
NAVI is dead. 
P on gear selector is off.
It means that the gateway is dead.

Is there any one that can shine a light on this issue or can you thing with me for other possible 
solutions?
Is there any kind of recovery procedures like with E series like NFS?

Thanks.
Niko


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

why did you have to replace the BDC at first?

did you try to reanimate with ista-p?

did you check if the bdc still has a CAFD present, if not try to reinject


----------



## nikom (Nov 26, 2016)

At first on the original BDC there was a CAFD but corrupted so then I tried to replace/rewrite it with esys without luck. BDC was not accepting anything then I went to ISTA-P to reanimate and here it died completely. The problem nou is that the gateway is in flashenabled/bootloader mode.
I can set the mode to normal in tool32 but then it still don't accept flashing/programming/reanimating. 
At this moment BDC_BODY is alive but there is no BDC_GW and without GW it's not possible to reanimate anything.


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

I had the same thing on a F15 from a friend. Disconnect the battery for 20 minutes to reanimate the GW. IN his case a SWFL from the GW was UNKWN and after a flash of the GW everything worked as expected. It's "funny" that this was happend with a new BDC directly from BMW.

CU Oliver


----------



## nikom (Nov 26, 2016)

Problem solved!

Somehow the cable that I was using was doing some strange things during the flashing.
It looks like laptop that I have and ICOM A3 are not working together. 
My guess is that LAN port of my laptop and LAN port of ICOM cannot function with direct connection to each other. In my case cable was not my problem.
The solution was: connect ICOM to the WIFI router and connect router wirelessly to this router.

Hope this can help or trigger someone to solve his/her problem.

Niko


----------



## BMW640 (Jul 29, 2018)

nikom said:


> Problem solved!
> 
> Somehow the cable that I was using was doing some strange things during the flashing.
> It looks like laptop that I have and ICOM A3 are not working together.
> ...


Hi, 
i have got same issue with my F15 as well, ordered new BDC from BMW dealer i can only see the terminal 15 is on but cant program it i think the gateway is not there. 
i appreciate your helps folks.
thanks


----------

